
Lee Se-dol retires from Go game - pfortuny
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/27/go-game-master-quits-saying-machines-cannot-be-defeated
======
rvz
> “Even if I become the number one, there is an entity that cannot be
> defeated,”

This is a chilling effect of the advancement of artificial intelligence and
deep learning. If they can do it to Chess, Go, Starcraft, then they can do it
to any game.

I won't be surprised to see e-sports ruined by grandmaster-level bots

------
streetcat1
I would actually think the opposite, he finally has someone to learn from.

